
Common Lisp vs. Scheme macros - nickb
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2007/09/16/common-lisp-vs-scheme-macros/
======
viergroupie
Oh well, I was hoping for side-by-side code comparisons.

~~~
brlewis
Side-by-side comparisons wouldn't help much. Either it would be an example
where you want hygiene, and the Scheme version would look way better, or it
would be an example where you don't want hygiene, and the CL version would
look way better.

Not having hygiene can be convenient, e.g. if you want to introduce a binding
that will be used by the calling code, and don't want the calling code to have
to specify the variable name every time, e.g. the aif macro.

~~~
viergroupie
Still, for someone who knows lisp macros and would like to learn scheme macros
(err...me) the side-by-side would have been helpful.

